# Bailey dog has tumor on liver



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

I would most definitely wait! I am so so sorry to hear this news. 
It is never easy. A lot of people on here have gone through similar things.
We put our dog down when he could no longer walk or go to the bathroom somehow it all happened in the same day. He told us it was his time to go, it was clear by how he was acting and how weak he became. 
I never wanted him to suffer, but if there was a slight chance that we could've done something more I would've done it in a heart beat.


----------



## baileydog (Jul 8, 2015)

thank you, it is very hard. The one vet was very honest with us. He said if it was his dog he would put him down. Her liver is in bad shape and has ascites. Surgery would put her through too much pain and outlook for recovery is not good. I asked him shouldn't we figure out if the tumor is cancerous or not and said to do that would require a biopsy which could cause lots of bleeding. 

Even if surgery would work 10-20% of time, I'd consider it but vets seem like it's not the way to go. I know the outcome is generally only an extra 3 months and the recovery is not pleasant. I don't want her to have more pain but I also don't want to give up on her. 

If she doesn't eat, then I think our options are very limited.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Have you discussed draining the fluid. It might give you a few weeks or longer.nJake was in shock. They drained the fluid and we had a happy normal dog for three weeks. He had one small spell then the third one we let him go.


----------



## baileydog (Jul 8, 2015)

I talked to my mom and i guess the vet said the fluid will defintely come right back, not probably. Hard to know if you should take a chance or not.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Tough decision to make and really sorry you're at this spot. I think your girl will let you know.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I think that when a vet tells you what he would do if it was his dog then that is valuable information. So sorry that this is happening to your Bailey girl.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

If she can still chase a ball, I'd wait. Is she still peeing and pooping normally? Scrambled eggs were always one of my pups favorite near the end. McDonalds cheeseburgers. I would spoil her rotten till she tells you it's time. I am so sorry you have to make this decision, never an easy one...hugs to you!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

baileydog said:


> I talked to my mom and i guess the vet said the fluid will defintely come right back, not probably. Hard to know if you should take a chance or not.


It will come back and you never know when. But it might give you some wonderful time to spoil him.


----------



## baileydog (Jul 8, 2015)

Yes she is still going to bathroom normally. My dad just talked to a holistic dog healer over the phone who said not to give up and start colloidal silver, essiac, and peruvian cat's claw. Says she knows of many dogs that have had cancer and this has helped. Will just have to wait and see first if appetite gets back and if it does, what next step is. Thanks all for your responses.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

baileydog said:


> Yes she is still going to bathroom normally. My dad just talked to a holistic dog healer over the phone who said not to give up and start colloidal silver, essiac, and peruvian cat's claw. Says she knows of many dogs that have had cancer and this has helped. Will just have to wait and see first if appetite gets back and if it does, what next step is. Thanks all for your responses.


I'm very sorry you're going through this. 

I wouldn't give up on Bailey either but I'd seriously look into the effectiveness of what the holistic vet has prescribed, especially if the vet in question is selling you these items.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Sorry that you are going through this sweetie. Don't give up the fight. Try the holistic remedies recommended. Hang in there.


----------

